# Грыжа ШОП С4-С5, компрессия на корешок справа, три протрузии



## Jlia7676 (15 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте,по данным МРТ 9 июля 2019 обнаружены в ШОП три протрузии и грыжа с4-с5 с передавливанием корешка справа.27 июня 2019 днем у меня был провал в сознании на доли секунды,но сознание не потеряла и резкое онемение пол правой стороны лица ,руки и ноги тоже справа.Вот после этого начались в моей жизни превращения,голова постоянно при хотьбе идет кругом,когда иду постоянно стало клонить влево,справа так и немеет лицо,особенно скула и щека,так же справа очень тянет и ноет выше холки,бывает резкая какая то агрессия появляется в поведении или плаксивость,заметила отдышку и кашель или тошнить начинает,чувствительность если иголочками проверять,то слева чувствую покалывание иглой хуже чем справа,ходила к неврологу много раз ,но лечение не помогает,к мануальному доктору обращалась,но думаю только хуже стало.В голове постоянно гудит и шум слышу сильный.Шею где холка постоянно помять хочется и потереть.Очень страдаю от такого состояние,это не жизнь ,а существование.Утром не возможно нормально встать,раскачиваюсь к обеду или пойже, дела вообще не могу никакие делать, меня хватает застелить постель и все, про чтоб ходить на работу и речи уже не веду.Руки бывает трясуться и какая то тряска в теле появляется когда что то более сильнее поделаю дела ,например пол протру или пропылесошу ,стоять долго не могу,в пояснице чуть выше поясницы очень довить стало,что приходиться наклоны вперед делать,ходить тоже не могу долго головокрудения замучили,а ляжешь на постель так трясти начинает и сковывает всю.И это все началось интенсивно в конце июня 2019г2019г.До этого были какие то не большие проблемы и в шее и в пояснице,но не беспокоили сильно.Делали узи шеи и артерий,занижен кровоток.Что делать даже незнаю,я в отчаянии,у меня дочери 7 лет,пошла она в первый класс,а я ею и заниматься почти сил нет.Гормоны щитавидки в норме.Что мне делать помогите пожалуйста?

МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника,протрузии диска с3/с4,с5-с6,с6-с7,грыжа диска с4-с5 ,относительный стеноз позвоночного канала и компрессия спинного корешка на уровне грвжи с4-с5.Мр - признаки спондилеза

Мрт сосудов головного мозга артерии и вены.МР признаков патологической сосудистой сети ,стенозов ,анеариматических расширений и АВМ не выявленно.Венозный отток не нарушен.

МРТ головной мозг.МР признаки наружной не окклюзионной заместительной гидроцефалии ,косвенные признаки внутречерепной гипертензии, расширение периваскулярных пространств Вирхова -Робина .формирование пустого турецкого седла .МР признаков очаговых и диффузных изменений вещества мозга.базальных ядер,ствола и можечка не выявленно.Мостоидит справа.

Электроэнцефалография .Патологических изменений биоэлектрической активности голоаного мозга не выявленно.

Общее узи МАГ.  МАГ без выраженых структурных изменений.Ассиметрия диаметров ПА правая 3.0,левая 4.2.Вертеброгенное возействие на гемодинамику в ВББ.Экстравазальная компрессия позвоночных артерий.Признаки затруднения венозного оттока в ВВБ.

Так же по артериям ЛСК по артериям основания мозга достаточны.Ассиметрии незначительны,переферическое сосудистое сопротивление в норме.Умеренное снижение ЛСК и ЛЗМА .Вертеброгенное воздействие на гемодинамику в ВВБ.Снижение ЛСК при выполнении ротауионной пробы до 40 процентов .Признаки дисциркуляции по интракраниаль ным и позвоночным венам .ЛСК по прямому синусу 37см/с.Цереброваскулярная рективность снижена.

Все обследования сделанны 09.07.2019.


----------



## La murr (15 Дек 2019)

@Jlia7676, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## maisto777 (15 Дек 2019)

@Jlia7676, очень похоже на мои симптомы, но как сказала Администратор, фото в студию) P.S.: не паникуйте самое главное, опытные врачи сделают правильные назначения-рекомендации Вам, все будет хорошо.


----------

